# Show us your box car...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a little wooden box car I just got off ebay... 










It's actually part of a small collection of wooden cars...












...which were all made by a man named Emmett at

loggingcars.com

He does a *WAY* better job than I could ever do! 

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool wood tones choo choo:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Smokey... you sure have your weathering technique down cold. That's so real looking you can almost *smell* the rust! 

Greg


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hey Smokey... you sure have your weathering technique down cold. That's so real looking you can almost *smell* the rust!
> 
> Greg


Thanks. They are all basically experiments as I'm learning as I go. That is probably the 3rd car I ever did.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hey Smokey... you sure have your weathering technique down cold. That's so real looking you can almost *smell* the rust!
> 
> Greg


YOU CAN SMELL RUST?
THATS MIND BOGOLING!!!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> YOU CAN SMELL RUST?
> THATS MIND BOGOLING!!!


Absolutely:thumbsup: Smells almost as good as grinder sparks


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Absolutely:thumbsup: Smells almost as good as grinder sparks


 woah!

Choo Choo are the cars in your newest avatar picture ones you did or ones someone else did?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...an original bicentennial set from the early 70s...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> woah!
> 
> Choo Choo are the cars in your newest avatar picture ones you did or ones someone else did?


Actually no one did them. (I'm sure not that good  )



















They're names are Oscar and Piker. Athern made them as novelty cars.

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I like promo cars...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

choo choo said:


> They're names are Oscar and Piker. Athern made them as novelty cars.
> 
> Greg


They actually go back farther than that...Walther's put them out first as a way to promote their passenger car kits in the 1960s. Here are a couple of originals, waiting to be restored...




























They feature stamped metal sides, wood floors and roofs, full (printed paper and wood) interiors and assorted metal detail bits.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I like promo cars...


For some reason. Mail Pouch doesn't sound good


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> For some reason. Mail Pouch doesn't sound good


Can you believe that came in a train set offered to children?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Can you believe that came in a train set offered to children?


It makes sense. A 9 year old (or me) could really see the humour in that.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Actually no one did them. (I'm sure not that good  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes I remember reading about them in a whalters desk book purchaseing thing a ma jig with prices, description, and (my favorite) PICTURES!


----------

